# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Cannes Dining Advice??

## marybeth

Hi all, 

We are headed to Europe this June and while our list of London and Paris restaurants is about a mile long...we have not been able to get a lot of intel on Cannes.  Any thoughts?

Of course, comments and suggestions gladly accepted for all three destinations!

Thanks in advance,

mb

----------


## amyb

We had two outstanding meals at the formal dining rooms in the Hotel Martinez and the Intercontinental/Carlton where we stayed.

The town/village has winding streets and lucked out at one place called THE EXCHEQUER-it had a chess board with the name hanging outside.

We rented a car and enjoyed day trips in every direction.  I am sure you will love Cannes too.

----------


## marybeth

Thanks Amy, we are also staying at the Carlton.   :laugh: We'll be sure to have a meal there.  

Our plans for this leg of the journey are pretty open, can you suggest your favorite day trips?  We are there for 4 days so may venture out of town once or twice.

----------


## amyb

This is tough and I will share what I remember. A trip to Grasse and a perfume factory.
 A trip to St Tropez and lunch on the harbor at ?? and peanuts from the strolling vendor.
A day to Monaco and Entibe and lunch and an auto show there.
 Driving on the Grand Corniche in Monaco and feeling like Grace Kelly and Cary Grant-Priceless 

A day trip to EZE-lots of steps and everyone of them worth it! No cars allowed. 
A fabulous lunch at Colombe D'or.

The concierge at the Carlton did a great job in getting us routed on all our expeditions.

----------


## scsiv

Paris:
Guy Savoy
La Table de Joel Robuchon
Michel Rostang
Cafe Costes, for the scene, not the food
Laurent


Cannes, environs:
Le Baoli, eat late, for the club scene, not the food
Chez Tetou, for bouillabaisse, cash only, in Golfe Juan (maybe 5 km from Cannes)
Le Moulin de Mougins, in Mougins (maybe 5 km from Cannes)
Le Saint-Martin at Chateau St. Martin, in Vence (about 25 km from Cannes)
Jacques Chibois' at La Bastide Saint Antoine, in Grasse (maybe 10 km from Cannes)
La Chevre d'Or, in Eze Village (around 40 km from Cannes)
Anjuna, in Eze Bord-de-mer, (around 35 km from Cannes)
La Reserve in Beaulieu-sur-mer (around 35 km from Cannes)
African Queen, on the quai in Beaulieu, for lunch
Resaurant Le Cap, at the Grand Hotel, in Cap-Ferrat (about 40 km from Cannes)

Ahhh, the Cote d'Azur in summer...

Cheers.  /scsiv

----------


## amyb

My oh my you have a superb list going for you. Bon voyage and bon apetit, Amy

So many restaurants, so little time..........

----------


## bto

mb...can't recommend any restos as it's been way too long ago that I visited but I can second the trip to Eze Village...you'll enjoy that...also the Monaco trip...views in the harbour there will blow you away...sounds fun! 

You might PT Cheri...she may have some suggestions for you.

----------


## marybeth

Thanks all for the suggestions and ideas.  I hope we have some energy left when we get to the Cote d'Azur. This comes after 10 full days in London and Paris...we may never get off the beach loungers except to eat!

----------


## amyb

Marybeth, that works on St Barths too.

----------


## Cheri

Marybeth, we flew into Nice, from Paris, in 2003.  I cannot begin to tell you where we dined in the Cote d'Azur as we generally just winged it and as I recall it, all meals were very good (sorry to not be much help there!)  We had booked a hotel in Nice and it's a long story that we didn't wind up staying there (there was a triathalon going on and they had many streets closed and we drove round in circles for several hours trying to locate our hotel, finally tired of that and drove down the coast of the Mediterranean and wound up at a hotel in La Napoule/Mandelieu):

http://www.hotelclub.com/Pullman-Can...Casino/photos/ 

This hotel was located right outside of Canne. We stayed for 6 days there.  After 7 hectic (but wonderful) days in Paris, we really enjoyed our stay at this hotel.  It was a large hotel with a casino and we loved the very spacious room (after the closet sized room where we stayed in Paris we thought we had died and gone to heaven, hotel wise). Our room had a wonderful view, the hotel had a very nice pool where we did spend some time sunbathing and resting our feet from all the walking in Paris!  As for sightseeing, we drove up and down the Mediterranean coast from St. Tropez to Monte Carlo and into Italy to San Remo.  Monaco is breathtaking ...very, very beautiful, enjoyed every minute of it, as well as all the other towns along the Mediterranean that we visited!!  We were there in September and at times the traffic was really bad though so prepare yourself for that.  Take A8 if you want to travel quicker, say, perhaps on the way home from a day driving the Med coastline.  A8 is an outer loop as I remember it, and it's a highway, not the twisting, winding road that goes along the Med coast  (I hope I am remembering the name of A8 correctly because it does save you some time).  Also, as I know you've heard, the beaches up and down the Cote d'Azur can be quite rocky so as far as beaches go, St. Barth wins hands down.  

Hope this was of some help ....have a great trip!

----------


## DaveM

MB

Club Dauphin is the pool and restaurant facility for the Grand Hotel du Cap Ferrat. It is set most spectacularly on the very tip of the Cap. If your concierge could arrange a pass here, plan a day built around lunch -- It's still a highlight in my memory 15 years post!

Also, I'd go for the same plan at Eden Roc. A bit less amazing setting, but the grounds and hotel are quite impressive.

Enjoy!

----------

